# Fussy eater



## ABIGAIL (May 6, 2011)

My cockapoo Jessie is now 12 months and I have been feeding her Hills dry food since she was 12 weeks I do mix wet food into this as well but over the last couple of months she has totally gone off this and is basically only eating her evening meal around 9.00 at night. I gave her chicken and rice this morning and she could not get it down her quick enough so obviously she is bored with dry food I think I have perserved long enough now as per my vets advise but feel its not fair on Jessie, do I change to wet food any comments would be appreciate.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dry food doesnt suit all dogs. Dexter is a fussy eater and far too lazy to eat kibble- he'd rather not bother. Mine eat raw wet food- Natural Instinct. Have a look at the website- several of us on this forum feed our dogs this diet.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody became a picky eater around 3-4 months when he began teething. I had to learn that if your pup is hungry, he/she will eat. Changing the food my be a temporary fix however a picky eater will get bored with the new food as well.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate to say it but these little buggers are fussy!! By the time you get to 8 months be prepared to have quite a bit of left overs and find an animal shelter that will take it.

Cara went off dried at about 4-5 month. Tried numerous "top" brands eventually settled on nature diet. We made it through 2 bulk purchases & she went off it, tried natures harvest and started on sloppy pops about 3 weeks ago. Now heading back to barking heads dried.

Thanks to something she mooched on the field she now has the poops too.

K xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

It seems you either get a very fussy poo or a greedy one! Lolly, thankfully, is the latter! She is on Barking Heads and we have been very strict and never given her left overs, wet food etc. She is given the occasional bit of cooked chicken, cheese, ham etc as a training reward. 
We have recently come back from spending a couple of days with Millie and Julie (Millie is a fussy eater) and it was so funny watching Lolly desperately trying to wolf down Millie's NI (Millie thought Lolly's Barking Heads looked tastier) and then eat the Barking Heads that Millie was slowly leaving! Now we have my friends Bichon Havenese staying who is also fussy and has Purina Pro Plan with cooked chicken on top (to entice him  and again Lolly would happily devour his food as well as hers!!!


----------

